# 36 inch 20 lbs Steel Head



## Bugger (Apr 23, 2008)

I have been fly fishing for steel head about 4 years now. I believe I have become fairly good at it. Catching fish most of the time. I also took up center pinning this february, still learning. I just caught the biggest fish of my life on my fly rod and decided I needed to join this site so I could show it off. It was caught in one of lake erie tributaryies. The fish was 36 inches long, with a girth of 19 inches. Found web site with a wieght calculator and it came up with a wieght of 19.9 lbs.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job does anyone know what the state record is? Isnt it somewhere around 18-21 lbs?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

hell of a fish! welcome aboard!

state record is 20.97 and 36 1/2"

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...dfish_fshohiorcrdfish/tabid/6984/Default.aspx


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats a hawg for sure, but it doesnt look like a 20 to me, ive seen a few 20s from other states. Nice fish still!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

According to you, you joined to show off.. That is fine, nice fish. Looks along way from 20#. Great site here, people share alot of info. You stated it came from an Erie tributary. Good fishing in the future.
John


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

welcome,and nice hog:B 
as for the negative comments,please excuse the fish police.seems we have a few here who just can't help themselves,and make it their job to tell others that their fish are never as big as they claim


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

That's a great steelhead, I would be happy with alot less having still not caught one yet. Great job.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

misfit said:


> welcome,and nice hog:B
> as for the negative comments,please excuse the fish police.seems we have a few here who just can't help themselves,and make it their job to tell others that their fish are never as big as they claim



This picture is a photoshop hack job. Save the picture to your desk top and zoom in on the two area's that I show. 

Notice lots of spots to the left of circle and none to the right plus you can see the horizontal line going down middle of circle.









Check out the tip of the finger to the right and how it does not line up with the finger itself. Who holds a 20 pound fish with 3 fingers like this picture? Looks like he forgot to photoshop one on lol. Also the finger tip to the right is off also. The mouth of this fish has zero detail when you zoom in because it has been stretched bigger.










Case closed


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

bugger,
nice fish, got me jealous now, haven't been able to get out for a while. I've seen a 25 pounder on the scales before, and they are a beautiful fish. I'm with misfit just ignore the negatives. As for the photocrop I guess it would take one to know one. Which would explain a lot of the other pictures on this forum. LOL  
TRIPLE-J


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> bugger,
> nice fish, got me jealous now, haven't been able to get out for a while. I've seen a 25 pounder on the scales before, and they are a beautiful fish. I'm with misfit just ignore the negatives. As for the photocrop I guess it would take one to know one. Which would explain a lot of the other pictures on this forum. LOL
> TRIPLE-J



Ya, I work as a graphic artist so I do know  . How is it being negative when the picture is a fake  .


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

actually,it doesn't matter to me if it's fake or not.it's the attitude of some people who just seem to look for a chance to find fault,or play games,call names etc,instead of trying to find something constructive to contribute.there are and have been a few people in this forum that make a habit of that behavior,and it gets old after awhile.
a few years back,it was the catfish forum playpen,then the carp playpen,and now the steelhead forum has it's players,which only degrades the forum,and discouragesposting by other members.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

misfit, Mepps3 is actually correct if you look at the tail you can see obvious cut/paste sections to make the fish look longer. Ether way this is no 20lb fish, it looks like a nice 12-14lb steelie (if it was real).


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

please read the first sentence of my previous post


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Why would I even want to save somebody elses picture to my desktop. Nice fish. Makes me want to get out and fish not sit here and diagnose somebody elses pictures, Man you guys need to get a life.
Triple-j


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

agreed triple-j. I don't post too often, mostly a lurker  , but whats the point of analyzing someone else's picture? Get out and fish instead of wasting your time disproving people's "monster" fish.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

The fact remains that mepps has caught more hefty steelhead than all the people in this thread, combined.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Saved it and zoomed in..but I was zooming around looking for his rod! Where is it!! always weirded out by no sign of a fishing rod. Here is a list of famous people that were missing fingers:
Jerry Garcia-not really my thing but he was missing his right middle finger.
Tony Iommi of Black Sabbath- rocked hard and was missing half his hand!!
Boris Yeltsin- blew off two fingers playing with a grenade.
There are quite a few others. Darryl Hannah, Telly Savalas, Buster Keaton...
Janus


----------



## Bugger (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought you guys would like to see this great fish. But no. I can`t beleive you don`t beleive. I still have picture on my camera phone and will show Craig at Erie Outfitters. I do have anther pic. of my fish see below. It has rod, reel and fish. I`ve been reading posts on this site as a none member for a couple of years and have enjoyed doing so. Finnaly I get something I`m proud of, share it and then get slamed.I just don`t know.

Disapointed W. Bugger


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

This one is more believable


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

When your first post has a fish that claims to be within a pound of the state record, some people are a little skeptical. 

I think a lot of people (including myself) use someone's history of posts to determine whether they should believe someone's post word for word or if they need to subtract a fisherman's "fudge factor" from what has been posted.

Looks like it was a nice fish. Congrats.

Joel


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

One of the worst case of fish envy Ive ever seen, nice fisg Bugger

P.S. Lots of guys who catch lots of fish might not post every fish they catch


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

corndawg said:


> One of the worst case of fish envy Ive ever seen, nice fisg Bugger
> 
> P.S. Lots of guys who catch lots of fish might not post every fish they catch


 Fish envy of a photoshop hack job, please


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

even after the hack job that fish is no 36'' long 20 pounder.
For a guy who has been sucessfully catching steel for 4 years, you would think he would know what a truely giant fish this would be and hacked in a much bigger fish.
That fish looks skiny. 20 pounders are not skinny.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I saw the pic and read the post shortly after it was posted. Only 1 reply at the time. Anyways I thought to myself "this is gonna be fun". You guys did not let me down. Thanks for the entertainment.


----------

